# cleaning track before or after install?



## Ixthys (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi,

I just bought some used code 100 track, and I'm guessing it could use a cleaning. Is it easier to do before or after installation? Is there a way to batch clean the track....maybe by dunking in a pail of water and some chemical and then scrubbing it?

Thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally, I'd probably put it down and then clean it. You're liable to get some "gunk" on it doing ballast and the like anyway. There is no "magic" dunk that will clean track, you have to do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

6 of one, half dozen of the other ...

Try the tops of the rails with a ScotchBrite pad and some GooGone. Wipe down with isoproply alcohol afterwards.

Very important ... if it's old track, double check all of the rail joiners ... often, these bend open just a bit, but enough to really screw up elec connections. You might want to buy a few bundles of new joiners. Atlas, etc.

BTW ... brass ??

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with John and TJ. I would probably put it down and then clean it...unless you will have a hard-to-reach area, then you could probably clean those pieces first. It will likely need cleaning after you have fastened it down anyway. I would go with the GooGone method like TJ said.

Chad


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> I agree with John and TJ. I would probably put it down and then clean it...unless you will have a hard-to-reach area, then you could probably clean those pieces first. It will likely need cleaning after you have fastened it down anyway. I would go with the GooGone method like TJ said.
> 
> Chad



It will need to be cleaned periodically too.


----------



## Ixthys (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe I have "weathered" equipment already!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I think it's basically a matter of personal preferance. If I'm laying sectional track, I'll lay no more than maybe three sections before I'll stop and clean them. Or If I'm laying flextrack I'll lay one piece and then clean it. I do this because I'll test them with an engine and if there's any electrical problems, I can nip it in the bud sort to speak, rather than to lay half the layout and then have to pull half of it back up to get to the problem.

When I lay track that is going to be hard to reach, I'll of course clean it first before I lay it. If I weather or paint the track later, than I'll of course have to go back and clean it all again. And if it's a hard to reach area, instead of fighting it, I've purchased a nice little gadget made for just this purpose.

http://www.micromark.com/RS/SR/Product/82992_R.jpg

It's basically a 3/4 in. round x 1-1/4 in. rubber material thats been impregnated with silicon carbide particles which has been srewed on to end of a 3/8 in. x 30 in. aluminum gun cleaning rod. It works very well for places in the middle of the layout, between the trusses of a truss bridge, portions of tunnels, under passes, etc. It can be used with one, two or all three sections od rod. It does a pretty decent cleaning job and has been a heck of a lot easier at these types of places. Cleaning portion Replacements are available.

Routerman


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Ix...Ed is exactly right...model railroad track needs to be cleaned at regular intervals to perform to a satisfactory level. The track lets you know when it needs cleaning! Things just don't run right on dirty track.

Chad


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

I got a giant lot of track off of ebay and I just soaked all of it in hot water and soap and scrubbed it with a tooth brush... Then dried it off and rubbed down the top of the rail with super fine sand paper and some light alcohol. Made it look and work like new. Keep in mind I was trying to clean more than just the top of it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

UGH! No sandpaper on my track!


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> UGH! No sandpaper on my track!


Well I guess what I meant was Polish paper. 600-1200 grit. it's sand paper, but it's used to polish things.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

ptl5spd said:


> Well I guess what I meant was Polish paper. 600-1200 grit. it's sand paper, but it's used to polish things.


NO NO and NO it is still sand paper and it does not polish by itself. 1200 grit still stratches the surface and unless you follow that with a polishing compount of some sort the stratches stay. Oh and the polishing compound is not good for the trains or the rails ability to conduct electricity.

Massey


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

Good thing you told me that now lol. I've done it once, on the suggestion of an online resource, and as far as I can see it's still smooth and shiny.


----------

